# Duyuru > Türkiye'de Siyasi Partiler >  İşte size 'Bask Modeli'

## bozok

*İşte size 'Bask Modeli'* 

*Anayasa Mahkemesi üyesi Prof. Dr. Sacit Adalı, hafta sonu Iğdır'da düzenlenen bir sempozyumda DTP (Demokratik Toplum Partisi) hakkında uzun bir süre önce açılmış olan kapatma davasının temmuz ayı içinde sonuca bağlanacağını söyledi.* 


*Doğrusu, Türkiye’nin yoğun gündemi içinde davayı neredeyse unutmuştuk. Davanın 29 Mart yerel seçimleri sonrasına bırakılması nasıl sonuçlanacağı konusunda da bir ipucu veriyor aslında. Seçim öncesi verilecek bir kapatma kararının bu partiyi daha da güçlendireceğinden ve seçim ortamının özellikle güneydoğu illerinde terörize edileceğinden endişe edilmiş olmalı.*

Seçimler geride bırakıldığına ve taşlar yerine oturduğuna göre bu parti mensuplarınca bir süredir sistematik bir şekilde sürdürdükleri Anayasaya ve milletvekili yeminine aykırı davranışları artık yasalar önünde masaya yatırılabilir.

*Sözkonusu partinin temsilcileri, giderek radikalleşen ve PKK terör örgütğ ile olan bağlarını açıkça ortaya koyan bir söylem içindeler. En son Roj Tv’nin canlı yayınına katılan Batman Milletvekili Ayla Akat Ata,* *“ABD ve AB, bize hep PKK ile aramıza mesafe konması gerektiği yönünde telkinlerde bulundular. PKK, halk desteği olan silahlı bir güçtür. PKK ile DTP’nin söylem ve talepleri örtüşüyor. Sırf talep ve söylemlerimiz örtüşüyor diye bizi PKK’nın siyasi kolu gibi göstermelerine söyleyecek sözümüz yoktur, bundan gocunacak halimiz de yoktur” diye konuştu.*

Terör örgütü ile *“söylem ve eylemlerinin örtüştüğünü”* açıkça söyleyen bu insanlar, anayasa suçu işlemekte olan partilerine kapatma davası açılınca, *“demokrasilerde böyle şey olmaz”* diye yaygara yapıyorlar. Bakın, demokrasilerde asıl neyin olmayacağını şu örnekle hatırlayalım:

*Bask bölgesini İspanya’dan koparmak için 41 yıldır terör eylemi yapan ETA’nın bu ülkede tıpkı DTP gibi parlamentoda temsil edilen BATASUNA adlı legal bir partisi mevcut.*

*Bu parti hakkında 3 yıl önce ETA’nın düzenlediği bir bombalı saldırıyı “kınamadığı” için kapatma davası açıldı. İspanya Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin kararı kapatma yönünde oldu. Partinin bütün üyeleri tutuklandı, devamcı olarak kurulan partilerin seçimlere girmesi de yasaklandı. BATASUNA temsilcileri Avrupa İnsan Hakları Mahkemesi’ne başvurdular. AİHM kapatma kararını “şiddete arka çıkan, teşvik eden ifadelerin demokrasilerde ’özgürlük’ olamayacağı” gerekçesiyle haklı buldu. Aynı AİHM, bu konularda Türkiye aleyhine açılan her davayı davacının lehine sonuçlandırıyor o ayrı; doğru olan İspanya örneğinde verdiği karar…*

DTP ise, bırakın PKK’nın terörist faaliyetlerini kınamayı, her gün tüy dikercesine yeni bir eylem, yeni bir açıklama yapıyor. Batman’daki sözümona “barış çadırını” ziyaret eden Ahmet Türk’ü dinleyelim:

*“Kürt halkı yaşamını özgürlüğe adamış. üzgürlüğü olmayan bir yaşamın yaşam değildir. Savaş ve operasyonlarla Kürt halkı bitirilemez. Kürt halkı baskılara boyun eğmeyecek… Bugün Kürt halkının mücadelesi barış içindir. Kürt sorunu Kürt halkı, Kürt halkının önderi ve Kürt siyasetinin dışında çözülemez. Kürt halkı bu mücadelenin sahibidir. Kürt halkının iradesi esas alınmadan bu sorun çözülmez, Türkiye’ye demokrasi de gelmez. Dünya ve devlet bunu bilsin.”*

Kime ve nasıl bir meydan okumadır bu?

Aynı gün Tatvan’da, aralarında Muş Milletvekilleri Sırrı Sakık ve Nuri Yaman’ın da bulunduğu DTP’liler, T.C. Kaymakamı şefik Güldibi’nin gözü önünde PKK’lılar için 1 dakikalık *“saygı duruşunda”* bulundu. Bundan daha kötüsü, törene katılan bin 500 kişi kortej yürüyüşünde ikiye ayrıldı. Kaymakam, kurum amirleri ve bazı vatandaşlar Türk Bayrağı altında, DTP’liler başka bir bez parçasının gölgesinde yürüdü. Ne kadar tehlikeli, ne kadar provokatif bir manzaradır bu!

*Hiçbir şey umurunda değil DTP’llerin. üyle “bodoslama” gidiyorlar ki, insan “Amerikan askeri bölgeden çekilince ne olacak sizin haliniz” diye düşünmekten kendisini alamıyor. üünkü bu “hormonlu özgüven” arkasında sadece ve sadece Irak’ın 6 yıl önce işgaliyle ortaya çıkmış şartlar var. Buna güvenerek kabadayılık yapıyorlar..*

Bakalım, Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin kararı ne yönde olacak? *“Bölücülüğün odağı olduğu”* tespit edildikten sonra hazine yardımını kesme cezası (zaten alamıyor) vermek gibi garip bir duruma imza atılabilir mi? Neden olmasın, burası Türkiye, örneği yok değil.

*Bir de bu tür partileri kapatmak ne zaman gündeme gelse hemen ortaya “BASK modelini” atanlar yok mu?*

*İşte size “BASK örneği..”*

*İşte AB üyesi İspanya Anayasa Mahkemesi’nin verdiği karar…*

*İşte AİHM kararı…*




yazan : *Fatma Sibel YüKSEK / 06.07.2009 / kentgazetesi.com*

----------

